# WTB Datnoid Pulcher (Wide-Bar) aka Siamese Tiger



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, i'm just wondering if anyone knows where i can pick up one of these gorgeous fishes, i would expect them to be pretty pricey so i would prefer getting them small.. Today i picked up two 1.5" Indo-Datnoids (microlepis) but i kind of want a Wide-Bar in the mix.. I know they're out there, how much are people paying for them? hundreds of dollars? what about just a smaller one. I tried special ordering them from my local pet shops but i keep getting "check back later with our next order." Good looking fishes..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hoffer's can't even get them in? I'd keep trying them- i've seen a few fish there that are almost impossible to get.

My lfs (pethaven) got me a dat in, but I can't gurantee you'd get a wide-bar, it's basically named "tiger fish." Try www.sharkaquarium.com, and aquascapeonline.com


----------



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

thanks so much flamingo, i didn't see the wide-bar on either of those sites but plenty of other neat ideas for fishes to add. i'm foolish, i tried special ordering from three other pet shops in my area the wide-bar datnoid and didn't even try hoffers.. thanks for the advice! :fish:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol no problem! I knew aquascapeonline used to have widebars about 6 inches in, but they were out of stock last time I checked.

I'm sure hoffer's can manage it. If they can get my fw pipes in, etc. they can get in anything


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Wide bars are illegal to export now and finding a small one from a retailer is damn near impossible. A lot of online places are selling indos as wides at the 1-3" size but ive yet to see any actual wides. Im on the the look out as well and really dont want to pay 300+ for a 6"+ so looks like ill have to enjoy the other 4 species.


----------

